# Swift help please?



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

About four weeks ago had crack in grp fixed but now appears to be returning,also new hab door fitted but not shutting to well and rear lower light covers (red ones) have come off,only stuck on.Would it be possible to send me two new ones and could i secure with self tappers because they did fall off before but luckily it was on my drive,not so lucky this time as they came off whilst travelling through france. thankyou.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Why Swift?...Can't you return to whoever made the repairs as it is the repairers responsibility?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi

For me to look into this for you in more detail can you please contact the customer care team on 01482 875740 or [email protected].

Please quote your serial / reg number / postcode and we will be able to find you easily on our system.

It will also be helpful if you can mention you have been on this forum.

Thanks, 
Lynsey


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*E560 control panel fault*

Is there a fault with this board? Please see my today's post about Brownhill
Barry


----------

